# One More Canadian Record Argyle



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

Great shooting Guys!

:thumb:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

RT56 said:


> Kevin T - 1414
> 
> Breakdown
> 90M - 350
> ...


Wow, those are amazing scores. Nice :thumb:
Is this an indoor score? That's just awsome!!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

wow  great shooting Kevin :thumb:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

was it a FITA star?


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

No, the shoot yesterday was not a FITA STAR, it was an FCA FITA. 
Today Interlake Archers hosted a FITA STAR. The weather was ok, with some rain, some wind, some sun, etc...I dont have complete results, but I know that Dietmar set new Masters World Records for 70m, 50m, 30m, and whole FITA. His total FITA was 1404ish. I shot a 1382(333,343,347,359)...Rich Vogt had a 1380 going but had to withdraw...some of the kids did well with Austin Judge shooting a 1390+, and Hunter McInnis shooting a 1375. Only 2 more outdoor shoots then its time for Indoors...last weeks FITA was 29 and sunny..this week was 12 and cold, I think fall is here.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

1411, 1407, 1404...old guy's losing it. :wink:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow excellent shooting guys!!! What's in the water over there


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Pete731 said:


> Wow excellent shooting guys!!! What's in the water over there


if you watch the news from Manitoba most of the interlake is under water right now


----------

